# Other Babywearers!



## Kate&Lucas

How often do you see other babywearers? After reading the thread about comments people get, you could be forgiven for thinking we were the only ones in the world :haha:

I have to admit, I get a bit excited when I see others :blush:
I see quite a few 'crotch danglers' whenever I go to Asda (including one Granddad babywearer, which was the sweetest thing I've ever seen!)
Other than that I've seen a grand total of.... 2! One was a lady in town wearing the prettiest ring sling I've ever seen, and another was a lady wearing an Ergo, tailed by a gaggle of old ladies who looked amazed :haha:

How about you ladies?


----------



## lozzy21

The only other babywearers iv seen are at a natural parenting group i go to.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive seen a couple at Asda, quite a few at a local softplay but theyre a mixture of danglers and other types of carriers.
Ive always spoken to the ones ive seen at Asda :D


----------



## Cloberella

I saw a man at the supermarket wearing one, but that's it.


----------



## stephwiggy

NOPE NONE and i always get comments - could i ask - do any of you ladies get stangers come up and "open" the sling (moby and ring) so they can see the baby !!! 

Ppl always do it to me drives me mental


----------



## NuKe

a few times, but not very often!!


----------



## aliss

In Vancouver, constantly. All the time.

Here in Montreal, once, a Bjorn facing forward. Eeek! 

Going to Montreal Marsupial Mamas meetup in a week, hope to see dozens!!!!


----------



## freckleonear

I've only ever seen two other people using wraps, and the second is now a close home-edding friend of mine. Over the past three years I've only seen a handful of SSCs and virtually no ASCs. I usually see at least one bjorn-type carrier per week, nearly always facing out, and I quite often see framed carriers as we live in a popular tourist destination.


----------



## Kaites

All the time actually. The only time I get interested looks is when I'm wearing my babywearing jacket over the two of us and there is a little head poking out of my back :) One of the local babywearing/breastfeeding stores was handing out $5 off your next purchase cards for being spotted BW/BFing and I was spotted while dropping daycare kids off at school- neat idea to promote it but I don't really need more carriers or incentive to buy more :)


----------



## discoclare

Every day. Mostly babybjorns or Ergos. Our local baby shop sells Ergos so they are pretty popular around this area. Sometimes see people with wraps like Mobys and the like. Never see others with mei tais or ring slings though. That's so weird that others in UK don't see them often! Perhaps it's because it can be a PITA in central London on tubes, buses etc with prams so people find it easier to babywear.


----------



## JA1988

I rarely see any other babywearers, there are one or two at my local breastfeeding group and I occassionally see Dad's around town on a weekend using baby bjorn type carriers or frame carriers, but I have never come across another person in town using a wrap and you do get odd looks, especially as I am often pushing an empty pram whilst wearing baby in a wrap, (I am barely 7 stone and carrying round a little heffer knackers me sometimes so I like the option of being able to pop him in the pram once he is fast asleep or if I stop for a coffee or something!) but yes definitely get a lot of weird looks!!


----------



## lepaskilf

I'm in Llanberis in North Wales and see babywearing eveywhere! 

Slings, wraps, ergos, mei tai's they're all very popular as it's villagfe based around hiking/climbing.

There are also a lot of rucksack carriers (macpac, little life framed ones) and 3 wheeler all terrain prams, the most pop being the out n about nipper as it's so light and robust! Not many strollers around here!


----------



## molly85

hey girls, quite new to this babywearing. technically baby carrying a the mo. i need to find out what is best for my 5lber as i need to get to a few places that are not pram friendly including a baby group and the supermarket. i'm on a real budget and though we have a chicco carrier she is way to small for it.

would some thinglike the moby be ok. i will have to buy fabric to keep the cost down


----------



## Surreal

I've seen a few, walking around town. Sadly, most are outwards facing in crotch danglers! :dohh: I've been tempted to stop people and tell them the risks of the carrier they're using, but afraid I'll get ripped a new one for my advice. :(


----------



## Tulip

Often see the odd Bjorn at the country parks, but never see anyone else with a wrap or ergo round here. One of the dads at Surestart brings Daniel up in a mei tai but that's about it...


----------



## aliss

molly85 said:


> hey girls, quite new to this babywearing. technically baby carrying a the mo. i need to find out what is best for my 5lber as i need to get to a few places that are not pram friendly including a baby group and the supermarket. i'm on a real budget and though we have a chicco carrier she is way to small for it.
> 
> would some thinglike the moby be ok. i will have to buy fabric to keep the cost down

I would recommend getting a used moby or even check out a sleepy wrap (like a moby but a little cheaper/stretchier) ~ although either one is only suitable to a certain age. A used wrap will be much cheaper but just as good. 

If you want to do it yourself (ie with fabric), check out some very traditional carriers such as a rebozo wrap (mexican) or even khanga (african) <- done by women with no money to spend.


----------



## molly85

i live in a very ethnically diverse area so not a prob you see alot of children attached to mum or other female relative. 

can i ask what therisk in what people are calling crotch danglers i presumme this what i already own but can't use due to her size


----------



## Janidog

I see the odd one, but I had a lovely lady shout and run after me and said 'wow you're wearing an Ergo' and she was telling me how she was having trouble with her Sport Ergo (not henny) and that I had inspired her to try again with it :blush: That made my day :flower:


----------



## aliss

molly85 said:


> i live in a very ethnically diverse area so not a prob you see alot of children attached to mum or other female relative.
> 
> can i ask what therisk in what people are calling crotch danglers i presumme this what i already own but can't use due to her size

It puts the pressure on baby's crotch, not their bum to hold their weight. People put babies forward and that leaves their heads to dangle as well, not comfy or good for their neck. Also, they are not well designed for mother either, and make it painful at a certain lower weight so many moms 'write off' babywearing far earlier than they should for a mistaken belief that carriers are 'painful'.

Mine is 30lbs, 1 years old in 2 weeks, and I can't even feel him on my back due to a high quality carrier (ergo).


----------



## molly85

oh right i was planning on parent facing as she is very small it will go on past the 4 months they recommend. I am very clumsy i worry more about falling over having my balance put off but at 5lbs she is no heavier than some womans handbags lol

I am deffinatly up for wearing her just how is an issue


----------



## lepaskilf

molly85 said:


> oh right i was planning on parent facing as she is very small it will go on past the 4 months they recommend. I am very clumsy i worry more about falling over having my balance put off but at 5lbs she is no heavier than some womans handbags lol
> 
> I am deffinatly up for wearing her just how is an issue

It is thought that sitting babies in the froggy position (bum down, knees up) is better for baby's spine development.


----------



## molly85

i discovered earlier she likes sitting in something like teh lotus posision. feet together knees flat onfloor. se has obviously gained my bend ability. must have a look at tehse other wraps


----------



## veganmum2be

other than natural parenting group and a friend i have, never seen anyone other than ocassional bjorn types facing out

i saw one once recently on a trip to another town, an ergo.

its not common round here


----------



## bubbles

Once and I stared at her :blush: then I found out she goes on another forum I go on

@molly85 I would suggest a moby type or woven. Alot of people like the stretchy as a first wrap as they are a little easier to work with because of the stretchyness (I personally never got on with stretchy wraps but DD was heavier than your LO) Ebay is a good place to start I had a Tricot Slen which is exactly the same as a moby but not a popular brand name


----------



## henny

I very rarely see anyone baby wearing but did get a friend interested and she now has a connecta :) I saw a man carrying his tiny baby in a baby bjon facing him but the poor baby was bent right back with so little support and he didn't even appear to care that the baby was swinging side to side as he walked :(


----------



## aliss

molly85 said:


> oh right i was planning on parent facing as she is very small it will go on past the 4 months they recommend. I am very clumsy i worry more about falling over having my balance put off but at 5lbs she is no heavier than some womans handbags lol
> 
> I am deffinatly up for wearing her just how is an issue

Haha ok! Mine was 9lb 3oz when born so he was massively heavy to start. A stretchy moby (used if price is an issue) would be perfect for a petite newborn like yours!


----------



## binxyboo

I have 2 friends who cloth bum and babywear. Between us, we have a vast collection of slings and carriers!
Another friend of mine has a framed carrier, but never uses it because 'its too heavy even without the baby!' (why buy it?)

Other than that, its mainly crotch danglers I see around.


----------



## fluffpuffin

There's quite a few bjorns around here. It always pains me when I see a baby in a bjorn, especially facing out. I've also seen the odd moby and woven wrap, but never an ergo or a mei tai.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

It's a shame that decent carriers aren't more popular really isn't it? I agree I hate to see babies in Bjorns and the like sometimes, especially when they're facing out. It should be more publicised how unsuitable they can be :nope:

Btw what is natural parenting groups!? They sound fab! Are they a nationwide thing?


----------



## lozzy21

The one me and bexx go to is just a group that meet and chat at a libary or just outside depending on the weather, Have a search on fb as a lot of them have a fb page


----------



## molly85

i can see the issue with "crotch danglers" its the same as the baby walkers and jumperoo. 

Thank you all for your help but a less hardy mum may find the descriptions you use as jugemental towards them trying to wear their baby in a western society where wrapping is only just regaining is previous use amongst the people. i had to describe it to my OH as how mums carry thir babies in india or africa


----------



## Janidog

molly85 said:


> i can see the issue with "crotch danglers" its the same as the baby walkers and jumperoo.
> 
> Thank you all for your help but a less hardy mum may find the descriptions you use as jugemental towards them trying to wear their baby in a western society where wrapping is only just regaining is previous use amongst the people. i had to describe it to my OH as how mums carry thir babies in india or africa

I could not live without LO Jumperoo or baby walker


----------



## molly85

exactly and should not be judged for it. i am bfing but we use a dummy baby knows what she is doing. \all are valid points just individuals circumstance should be remembered


----------



## bky

I see crotch-danglers regularly (and it's all one brand they sell here--lots of wincing mothers trying to get the hang of it and being uncomfortable), sometimes I see a newborn in a Moby, have seen one traditional mei tai, have seen an Ergo at the mall, but I'm usually collecting looks. I get a fair few goggles at my Connecta. Probably as I had to import it from the UK so it's probably the only one in town.


----------



## lozzy21

No ones being judgemental as we know it's lack of information that makes them use those style of carriers. Every other carrier has a group it belongs to that describes the type of carrier it is ie a wrap or a soft structured carriers, calling the baby born carriers crotch danglers is just describing what type they are as there are a few different makes


----------



## Janidog

molly85 said:


> exactly and should not be judged for it. i am bfing but we use a dummy baby knows what she is doing. \all are valid points just individuals circumstance should be remembered

I used Baby Bjorn in the early days as I just didn't get on with the Moby, and the switched him when i felt more confident. I also don't have any issues with other people using them, maybe im far too lazy to judge them :haha:


----------



## Janidog

lozzy21 said:


> No ones being judgemental as we know it's lack of information that makes them use those style of carriers. Every other carrier has a group it belongs to that describes the type of carrier it is ie a wrap or a soft structured carriers, calling the baby born carriers crotch danglers is just describing what type they are as there are a few different makes

But to call some of carriers 'wraps' or 'soft' is a lot nicer then something being called 'Crotch danglers' I certainly haven't been on a shop website where they list them as that


----------



## bky

Soft structured carrier with inappropriate baby support then :haha:


----------



## molly85

much better ladies. crotch dangler sounds so negative when they have thir place. i saw a bloke with his kids head dangling out the side of a stroller the other day so not just the carriers that are dodgy


----------



## lozzy21

Janidog said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> No ones being judgemental as we know it's lack of information that makes them use those style of carriers. Every other carrier has a group it belongs to that describes the type of carrier it is ie a wrap or a soft structured carriers, calling the baby born carriers crotch danglers is just describing what type they are as there are a few different makes
> 
> But to call some of carriers 'wraps' or 'soft' is a lot nicer then something being called 'Crotch danglers' I certainly haven't been on a shop website where they list them as thatClick to expand...

What else would you call them?


----------



## lozzy21

molly85 said:


> much better ladies. crotch dangler sounds so negative when they have thir place. i saw a bloke with his kids head dangling out the side of a stroller the other day so not just the carriers that are dodgy

Sorry but i disagree, i dont think they have a place where there is so many other choices.


----------



## Janidog

lozzy21 said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> No ones being judgemental as we know it's lack of information that makes them use those style of carriers. Every other carrier has a group it belongs to that describes the type of carrier it is ie a wrap or a soft structured carriers, calling the baby born carriers crotch danglers is just describing what type they are as there are a few different makes
> 
> But to call some of carriers 'wraps' or 'soft' is a lot nicer then something being called 'Crotch danglers' I certainly haven't been on a shop website where they list them as thatClick to expand...
> 
> What else would you call them?Click to expand...

I call them 'Baby carriers' because that is what they are called. Like ive said, I have used them and i don't have a problem with other people using them, and most people wont use them for long


----------



## AFC84

I've only seen a couple, other than BB types and friends at sling meets/walks etc, and I almost wet myself with excitement :haha: 

Saw one with a MT at an NCT sale, and a few weeks back someone with a wrap in DH :happydance: Oh and I've seen a dad with a framed backpack.



molly85 said:


> hey girls, quite new to this babywearing. technically baby carrying a the mo. i need to find out what is best for my 5lber as i need to get to a few places that are not pram friendly including a baby group and the supermarket. i'm on a real budget and though we have a chicco carrier she is way to small for it.
> 
> would some thinglike the moby be ok. i will have to buy fabric to keep the cost down

Whereabouts in Hampshire are you? There are a few sling meets, would definitely recommend getting to one :)


----------



## molly85

AFC would that be the intials of ur local footy team???? if so we're prob in the same town. 

So to not be criptic I'm in aldershot but was intrigued by the intials lol.

intresting how mums with certain preferences meet up, I'm about to try sure start to see what they offer if madam ever stops eatting. i am right in thinking she can descreetly munch away in a wrap right?


----------



## FsMummy

what are crotch danglers lol ive only ever seen 2 ppl using a wrap, i think one was a grandma which was sweet


----------



## Kota

crotch dangler (and yes, thats the term I just used in google images search function

https://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z140/llsphillips/104_0412.jpg

These types of carriers are REALLY bad for babies spinal and hip development, when facing towards the parent, all their weight is forced straight down into their crutch, with their legs hanging straight down underneath, it pulls and stretches the spine and doesn't provide the proper support. Facing outwards like in this picture, the babies head can fall forward if they don't have a strong enough neck, or when they are tired and wanting to go to sleep, It's also extremely over stimulating for the baby as there is no where for them to tuck their head into and shy away from everyone staring at them when they've had enough. Facing forward also puts an unnatural curve on the babies spine as they are pulled in close to mum at the hips and pelvis, and at the shoulders, but the actual torso will be curved forward creating a sway back. Again, not healthy for proper bone development. 

For the mother, carrying like this will create extra weight on the shoulders, pulling them forward and giving a hunched over feeling as the carriers just don't distribute the weight evenly. and a mother is more likely to stop babywearing much earlier then they would like to, as the baby becomes super heavy very quickly, 

A good carrier will be parent facing at all times, either on your front facing you, or on your back, facing you, babies legs will be in an 'M' shape, and they will be 'sitting' on their bum rather then being 'hung' by their crotch. 

https://www.granolababies.com/images/uploads/Girasol_listingpic.jpg
https://www.sproutsoup.com/images/P/beco-butterfly-river.jpg


There ARE so many choices out there, there is just no need for these carriers at all. :(


----------



## Kota

I've seen a few about here, lots of danglers, :(, but more and more I'm seeing ergos and a variety of MT's. the other week I saw a mumma back carrying a 4/5month old in a well used woven wrap. I remember thinking "Yay, a *proper* baby wearer.!" :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

fsmummy they are what most baby wearing mums call carriers like the baby bjorn style that claim they can out face baby, there is a ton of research that shows its not good for parents spine and shoulders when carrying as the weight isnt well spread and it isnt good for the development of the baby's hips and spine either they pretty much have all of babies weight resting on their crotch which isnt great

alot of regular baby wearers dislike this kind of carrier because after buying one and failing with it then it puts people off baby wearing and gives babywearing a bad name, we all know how much people ask their friends with children for reccomendations when looking at things for a new baby. 

I dont see babywearing happening much around here, i do intend to keep babywearing as long as its comfy during this pregnancy but will be limited to the carries i can use with EJ as hes 30lb ish now lol very rarely do i see someone BW in something other than a CD but when we flew over to NZ there were 5 mothers babywearing in wraps/SSC's on the trip and only one with a CD i was well impressed at least its getting out there we all "wore" our kids in the airports and through security with no problems, oh and there was one really really lush ringsling i was sooooooooo jealous


----------



## aliss

lynnikins said:


> *
> alot of regular baby wearers dislike this kind of carrier because after buying one and failing with it then it puts people off baby wearing and gives babywearing a bad name, we all know how much people ask their friends with children for reccomendations when looking at things for a new baby. *

This is exactly the main problem.

Realistically, most people who use Bjorn-style carriers do not wear them as much as needed in order to cause physical problems to a baby BUT ****every single time I hear a woman say: "I stopped wearing the baby because my back hurt or he/she is too big"****, you can guarantee they are using a Bjorn-style carrier. Every time. And often barely at 3-4 months. 

So these carriers, which are improper not just for baby but for mom, turn people off from babywearing when realistically, 3-4 months is just when the fun begins. My boy will be 1 years old in 2 weeks cry:) and he fits just as snug and light in the Ergo as he did at 6 weeks (in fact, it's even easier and more fun now!).

Plus, Bjorn-style carriers stop people from wearing babies before the traditional 6 month mark, which is when many go to back carry (which is of course, not possible in a Bjorn-style). Back carry is just the greatest thing in the world. There's times I forgot there was a baby back there! LOL! And it's a whole new world view for them, they LOVE it


----------



## veganmum2be

there are so many downsides to the 'crotch danglers' people aren't being judgemental just helpful, i had one and used it once before i realised because someone mentioned on here they were bad.


----------



## Kota

veganmum2be said:


> there are so many downsides to the 'crotch danglers' p*eople aren't being judgemental just helpful,* i had one and used it once before i realised because someone mentioned on here they were bad.

This!

It would be like someone coming in here and saying they wanted to run a marathon, and they'd bought a pair of casual walkers to do it in. And then someone who HAS actually run a marathon coming back and saying, "Thats great you want to do it, but casual walkers arn't the best shoes for the job, may end up hurting your feet, and you'll probably stop running before the 1/2 way mark because it just hurts to much, but how about you try this pair of good quality running shoes"

No one would consider it being judgemental then would they? They'd take it as well intended advice from someone who has already done the research and is already a marathon runner. 

Unfortunately when you add a mother/baby into the scenario, the most well intended advice, apparently becomes being judgemental. :wacko:


----------



## Tulip

I think it doesn't help that places where you're likely to shop for a baby carrier (in my case John Lewis or Boots because that's what we have nearby) only seem to stock CDs or hammock slings. I have never seen a wrap or an SSC in either of these retailers, which is how I ended up with a BB to start with. (We now use a sleepywrap and am ergo). PPs are right, there just isn't enough awareness of 'proper' carriers. But as Aliss says, they're so uncomfortable for the wearer it's rare that babies are likely to sustain lasting damage through using them for long periods. 

I would LOVE to walk into JL and stroke some pretty wraps.... Mmmmmmm.


----------



## molly85

it was purley the language used not the sentiment. 

i was actually looking for a carrier with lumber support for oh's nan to get his mum got one on her behalf not the one i requested so it doesn't have it.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

The term 'crotch-danglers', as people have pointed out, isn't used to poke fun at parents who use them, if anything it's to create awareness. As many of us know from experience, these carriers _are_ uncomfortable and _do_ 'dangle' baby by the crotch (unlike walkers and bouncers, where baby has support under their feet). I see a lot of advice here (and have recieved a lot!), but never judgement. We're hardly some elitist group of hippies :lol:
Strollers are a different matter but yes, improper use can prove dangerous for the child. Coming from a different thread the same can be said about child seats in shopping trolleys without proper safety harnesses. 
Anyway! Back on topic..



Tulip said:


> *I would LOVE to walk into JL and stroke some pretty wraps.... Mmmmmmm*.

That might be the creepiest thing ever :haha:


----------



## Janidog

Kota said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> there are so many downsides to the 'crotch danglers' p*eople aren't being judgemental just helpful,* i had one and used it once before i realised because someone mentioned on here they were bad.
> 
> This!
> 
> It would be like someone coming in here and saying they wanted to run a marathon, and they'd bought a pair of casual walkers to do it in. And then someone who HAS actually run a marathon coming back and saying, "Thats great you want to do it, but casual walkers arn't the best shoes for the job, may end up hurting your feet, and you'll probably stop running before the 1/2 way mark because it just hurts to much, but how about you try this pair of good quality running shoes"
> 
> No one would consider it being judgemental then would they? They'd take it as well intended advice from someone who has already done the research and is already a marathon runner.
> 
> Unfortunately when you add a mother/baby into the scenario, the most well intended advice, apparently becomes being judgemental. :wacko:Click to expand...

But you can go on about which wraps are the best ones for other people but until they try several of them, then you can't tell what will work for one person and what works for others.

And i think its also amazing how we all become mothers and feel we can start telling other mothers how to care for their own baby, which carriers to use or not to use, whether to cc/cio or not as if we are all doing a perfect job and they are not. 

So yes sometimes people do come across judgement, even if they don't mean too


----------



## lozzy21

But if you went shopping for a car seat and the person in the shop said they were safety flaws with it you wouldent buy it and im sure if you saw some one else with that car seat you would inform them that they wernt the safest to use. I think its all people are doing with the baby bjorn carriers


----------



## Kota

*sigh*
If thats how you see it then I guess nothing any of us can say will change your mind. But having met, spoken with and seen dozens and dozens of baby wearers, I've NEVER come across one that has said that a crotch dangler style carrier, has worked better for them then one of the more baby/mummy friendly styles available. In fact, I've rarely (if ever) come across or seen anyone who's continued to BW past 4/5 months if they've only ever used a dangler carrier. 
Its because of this that I personally will continue to give advice about carriers out there that are better, safer, more comfortable, will last longer etc then the bjorn style ones. If thats taken as judgement then so be it.... Hopefully the majority will see it as advice, and perhaps take it upon themselves to go away and do some more research on it themselves.


----------



## aliss

Okay, here's how I approach the issue (as a former Bjorn owner and even that damned infantino bag sling which is downright dangerous).

I see a baby facing outward in a Bjorn. Am I horrified? Well, yes. But I did it once too out of ignorance. So I approach mom, I say "hey, it's great to see another mom wearing her baby!" :) And then I tell her that I used a Bjorn once too but found that it had a lot of limits, and that an equal priced Ergo felt better, fit better, and could be worn on my back to make hands free life even better (ie. I could cook!) with my 30lb baby.

I don't criticize her. I just tell her how MY life got better with a different sling. Totally different approach and usually much more welcome.

If she's interested, I tell her more and invite her to a local meetup.

If she's not, I leave it be.

I can't change the world but I have converted a few!


----------



## Kota

Same aliss, the first carrier we got given on loan was a bjorn, and with it I bought a babasling. I hated the babasling and got rid after one wear, and got a moby after going to a sling meet, but my OH preferred the bjorn, Not knowing any better he continued to use it until P was about 4months old when... it started to get uncomfortable after 1hr, (and P was a SKINNY baby) he pretty much stopped wearing P while I continued to in the moby or the babyhawk, It wasn't until I got a connector that my OH started wearing again and was instantly converted. P's 16months now and we both still wear him comfortably in an ergo. 
If asked in the street about it, then I tell whats happened with me, and hopefully a few have been converted!


----------



## lynnikins

i too have a dreaded crotch dangler and wore both the boys in it till i discovered the risks and stopped using it and brought a wrap. i know the carrier i was using contributed to the crippling back problems i suffered after ds1 was born caus I wore him regularly in it for walks and he wasnt a small baby, ive not had any issues with my back (after chiorpractic treatment ) while carrying EJ or Nate in my wrap


----------



## aliss

I'm lucky that mine was 96th percentile so we were desperate for an alternative at an early age! I saw a woman walking a dog and her 9 month old in a ring sling, lucky for me she was on her 3rd child and was able to give me fantastic advice about a proper sling. Don't know her name or where she is, but I really owe my babywearing career to her!

I love getting stopped in the street and people asking too! Especially as he gets older, it's really, really rare here. Glad to see your boy is still going strong at 16 months!


----------



## Kota

There's nothing cuter then a toddler dragging a carrier across the floor to you because they want 'UP'.


----------



## aliss

:rofl: Love it!!!


----------



## louandivy

There are looads of Ergo wearers in my area! We always give each other the 'nod of approval' :haha:


----------



## Tulip

PMSL @ Kate - I've been called a lot of things but 'creepy' is a new one :haha: I think it's a crossover from my crochet days where the addicted would stroke pretty yarn :D

In a bizarre coincidence I was stopped in Boots @ Bluewater today by a couple with a little-un in a pushchair and baby due in two weeks. D was in the ergo and they asked me if it was comfy and if I would recommend it. So I extolled the virtues of the SSC and wraps and said that I wouldn't advise a BB-style for either mumma or baby... Just struck me that it happened today as we were discussing this!


----------



## fluffpuffin

I had a crotch dangler too in the early days and just wish someone had told me about the ergo or a wrap back then. I didn't get my moby until Isla was 3 months and my ergo only when she was 6 months. People on here don't mention these carriers to be judgmental. But once you've tried a real carrier you just get so amazed on how easy babywearing is that you want to tell others


----------



## AFC84

molly85 said:


> AFC would that be the intials of ur local footy team???? if so we're prob in the same town.
> 
> So to not be criptic I'm in aldershot but was intrigued by the intials lol.
> 
> intresting how mums with certain preferences meet up, I'm about to try sure start to see what they offer if madam ever stops eatting. i am right in thinking she can descreetly munch away in a wrap right?

Ahh nope I'm in Basingstoke...it's just because I use "angelicfruitcake" on other forums but that was too long for here apparently, so I wasn't allowed it!

There's a new sling meet being organised in Farnborough at the moment, would definitely recommend getting down there if you can...you'll be able to try a variety of different slings and see what you like the best before you fork out. I tried a Baby Bjorn last summer and I had to stop using it when LO got to about 14lb because it killed my shoulders after a few minutes :( I can carry him comfortably for hours in a wrap/mei tai/SSC now at 13 months :thumbup:


----------



## KittyVentura

I only ever see people with crotch danglers. Most of the time the baby is dressed inappropriately too (Seen a baby parent facing on a warm April day wearing a full snow suit, hat and in the mothers coat on a day that me and Fin were out without jackets and we were both still swealtering AND saw 3 or 4 in December facing outwards with hardly any clothes on... one was even in a dress and just tights. Bearing in mind last Dec was the coldest here on record).

I saw one mother wearing a newborn in a wrap at Mothercare last week and it made me so angry. Not because of the mother - Baby looked snug and content as anything. The woman at the til in Mothercare kept looking and as soon as teh woman walked out of teh shop the til girl bitched to her colleague saying "That baby looked so uncomfortable... it's awful... why don't they use a proper carrier". I piped up and asked what carriers she means and she said...

"We have some good BB ones" :dohh:

Giving her a lecture about baby wearing and why that woman's choice was much better than a crotch dangler made my day.

I love my Ergo. We still parent face at the moment. He's 22lbs roughy and 7 months. We get lovely remarks from people and others asking about the carrier. People always stop to talk to Fin when he's being worn and never do this when he's in the Quinny.

I just wish more people did it.

xx


----------



## irish_cob

Janidog said:


> But you can go on about which wraps are the best ones for other people but until they try several of them, then you can't tell what will work for one person and what works for others.

But it's not really about "what works for one" or "what works for someone else", it's about legitimate concerns about the carriers being damaging to the development of the baby. Hanging the weight of the baby from the crotch, and not supporting from the bum to the knees has been shown to put excess stress on the hips, and the way the baby hangs straight forces the back into the wrong curvature, again something that is potentially damaging.

Leaving aside the issue of the baby bjorn type carriers being a nightmare for parents to use, the fact that there are legitmate (ie backed up by proper research - not just hearsay) concerns about these carriers potentially being harmful for the baby means that this is more than snobbery or being judgemental, it's about genuine concern for the use of these products, and it is easy to see that these are the widely available carriers that people see for sale in a wide number of places, hence they are seen much more regularly than other types of carriers - which means the message is not getting through.

So the issue is absolutely not what works for one/what works for another. You know, it would absolutely work for me if I could leave my baby locked in the car for 8 hours whilst I went to work, save on childcare etc, but I rather think there would be some concerns raised about that on this forum, not to mention that I think social services may take a dim view ;) Obviously the crotch danglers are not in the same league as abandoning your baby all day, but I'm trying to demonstrate there is concern for the baby's wellbeing - not just people being judgemental or putting down the things that don't work for them.

I don't think anyone on this forum would judge anyone for the way they choose to parent, or criticise their choices - unless there is a potential welfare issue, and this issue with the crotch danglers begins to come under that category to many peoples' minds.


----------



## patch2006uk

I got my Close carrier from John Lewis. They stocked that and the babasling along with the BBs, so not entirely hopeless. 

The thing that I find most frustrating is the NCT catalogue. They stock the ergo, babasling, close and a few others, but they give most space to 'parents' choice' the BB. Why o why?!


----------



## JakesMummy

Well I use a BB and used it for my son too, he is now 2 and walks everywhere so obviously no need for it!! 

BUT I did say to my OH today that I would prefer some sort of wrap. I guess I'd be able to discreetly breastfeed in it whilst walking?! Its just that I spend most of my day chasing Jake around - he is SUCH a livewire, so I really do need the spare hands!

So what I am getting at, is that I haven't a clue where to start. I had heard of the Moby and Ergo , also Mei Tai, but haven;t a clue which is best for me etc. 

I am 5ft 11, I doubt my partner would wear it tbh. So is there one more suited to taller people or are they mostly one size fits all!?

be great if someone could lead me in the right direction!

Oh when I mentioned this to my OH, regarding getting a wrap, he replied with "Isn't it a bit late?" I guess he thought, naievely (sp?), that wraps were only for newborns! Bless him.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I haven't seen anyone babywear here but I have found when myself or the husband wear Tristan we get lots of smiles but then again I've had a fair few people say Ooo I wondered what was in there :dohh:

xXx


----------

